# Forum > FPS > Overwatch Exploits|Hacks > Overwatch Chat >  Paid/Private Aimbots/hacks

## Censorship

Looking for paid/private aimbots or hacks. If you have any info on any of these please shoot me a message or post here.

Not looking for overwatch Tyrant.

----------


## alkirbi

> All paid cheats are garbage. Either injected/detected shit that will get you banned in 2 days or ahk variants (lol at people grabbing the free source code, making two adjustements and then charging a lot of money for it. kill yourself).
> 
> Dont pay for anything just download scripts from this forum.


agreeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeed %100

----------


## LhE5sW6y

founds this on qq today...
its luba aimbot free
MEGA

----------


## st1ckas

> founds this on qq today...
> its luba aimbot free
> MEGA


needs log in or smth

----------


## alkirbi

luba is not free

----------


## darkimp1

try soldier 82 its awsome i am around 2900

----------


## TheLordJesusHimself

high noon is new  :Embarrassment: 

and avilable to buy

----------


## eatbig2getbig

> high noon is new 
> 
> and avilable to buy


Hey i would like to buy it could you send me a private message with details or send me a link thanks

----------


## Censorship

I'm not above paying for hacks/bots. But $20 for 10 days? Is this developer for reals? Jesus!

----------


## JungSeok

> high noon is new 
> 
> and avilable to buy


Your overjoint forum is closed...

----------


## themegamaster

> founds this on qq today...
> its luba aimbot free
> MEGA


fresh accounts posting virus zzz

----------


## alkirbi

> high noon is new 
> 
> and avilable to buy


hmmmmmmmmmm i would like to pay if you want PM  :Smile:

----------


## jon2020

I would like to know more about that high noon, PM  :Smile:

----------


## Aimladen

Has anyone here bought the 3 paid cheats to compare them?

soldier 82, dvasystems, gotchabot

----------


## FiTTeRBoy91

> Looking for paid/private aimbots or hacks. If you have any info on any of these please shoot me a message or post here.
> 
> Not looking for overwatch Tyrant.


I can get you a paid private memory hacks. Pm me if interested, can provide proof screenshare etc


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Kirito223323

Think about soldier 82. It's really good i bought this month and I am satisfied.

----------


## Oldstrong

> Has anyone here bought the 3 paid cheats to compare them?
> 
> soldier 82, dvasystems, gotchabot


Soldier 82 and DVA systems are decent

----------


## Owardag

DvaSystems allows for a private copy, it goes for $250 and has a Zero Chance Ban on future ban waves so you would not only be secure but have access to a multitude of features.

----------


## Rainelol

> Soldier 82 and DVA systems are decent


Which one do you think that supports Widow's sniping better? 

Thanks a lot.

----------


## Giommi

i just want to tell you 1 thing
pixelbots are 98% of the cases just crap
memoryhacks is only 1 legit seller i know and you will get banned sometimes after using them.
i guess ill start to sell an payable memoryhack which is undetected.
will post it on this forum if im done.

----------


## AfroJedii

Let me know how that goes

----------

